# Marcy! My first Vizsla



## Amyenye (Jun 8, 2016)

We got her when she was only 7 weeks old, and now she's soooo big at 18 weeks. We wanted a partner for our 2 year old pit mix, Lucy, and the two have been inseparable since the day we brought Marcy home. 

Marcy is the craziest dog I've ever been around (and the clingiest) I'm a distance runner, running 30 to 50 kilometers have wanted a Vizsla running partner for quite some time. Since Marcy is so little so far we just do a slow 1/2 mile jog but that doesn't even touch this crazy pups energy levels. 

Trying to figure out how to add photos on here....


----------



## Amyenye (Jun 8, 2016)

Figured it out


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I brought my pup Mia home at 7 weeks and she's now almost 10 months. You wouldn't believe how quickly the time goes! She's 5 times bigger than she was when we brought her home, too. I absolutely love her and she is a joy to have around. Neediest dog I've ever had, but I love that about her - I prefer to call her super affectionate and I love cuddling with her as much as she loves cuddling with me! She still thinks she's a lap dog at almost 50 pounds. And while she wants to be with me when she can, she's totally fine alone, too. Worked on that from day 1. My V is an oddly lower energy V - a 4 mile hike tires her out all day long, even at 10 months old. 

Congrats! Marcy is beautiful! Lucy is a cutie, too.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Amyrene, I'm a former runner who first saw a Vizsla at a dog show 25 yrs ago and knew I had to have one. I couldn't believe her paws when I got her in the car a few weeks ago - she's got her tennis shoes always strapped on!! I've never seen such large paw pads! 

My vet cautioned me about running her too young. I had heard that they should be able to handle distance by 1year when their hips and musculoskeletal system are fully set. The breeder told me that the OFA is stringent on clearing V's hips of dysplasia (only relevant if you want to breed them I guess). 

Maybe a year to fully mature is too long and they are good for distance earlier (9mos ++?). Let us know what you find!

For now we just do long walks, short jogs/runs as she pleases. She's a great little dog!


----------



## bob c (Jul 23, 2016)

Amyenye said:


> We got her when she was only 7 weeks old, and now she's soooo big at 18 weeks. We wanted a partner for our 2 year old pit mix, Lucy, and the two have been inseparable since the day we brought Marcy home.
> 
> Marcy is the craziest dog I've ever been around (and the clingiest) I'm a distance runner, running 30 to 50 kilometers have wanted a Vizsla running partner for quite some time. Since Marcy is so little so far we just do a slow 1/2 mile jog but that doesn't even touch this crazy pups energy levels.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to add photos on here....


just got my 1st at 8 weeks cried its eyes out the 1st night now after 2wks thor is sleeping around 6-7 hrs a night i let him run in our backyard alot plays with our older labs[tires them out too lol] they are a velcro dog and very glad i have 1 the training is just beginning but so smart already with simple commands like come sit stay lie down going to be apleasure owing a beautiful dog


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful pup. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Amyenye (Jun 8, 2016)

So far we just do 1 mile, once a day (Unless the Phoenix heat allows us to take another evening walk.) If it wasn't so hot, honestly I would probably being slow jogging about 2 or 3 with her. At the dog park she runs like a maniac, and while I don't want her to mess up her growing body I also was a well played out non destructive puppy. She's a terror without exercise... 
I'm very excited for the winter when she will be able to run 5 or so miles with me.  Her half tail never stops wagging on our short jaunts now. 




1stVizsla said:


> Hi Amyrene, I'm a former runner who first saw a Vizsla at a dog show 25 yrs ago and knew I had to have one. I couldn't believe her paws when I got her in the car a few weeks ago - she's got her tennis shoes always strapped on!! I've never seen such large paw pads!
> 
> My vet cautioned me about running her too young. I had heard that they should be able to handle distance by 1year when their hips and musculoskeletal system are fully set. The breeder told me that the OFA is stringent on clearing V's hips of dysplasia (only relevant if you want to breed them I guess).
> 
> ...


----------



## alarcon (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice to know why you got Marcy! Im a distance runner and triathlete, Kallie(my vizsla) has been the greatest companion i could have, specially on those long hours of running through the mountains. We have bonded incredibly. Hope you and marcy spend lots of hours out in the trails. I started to train kallie with my bike, i think it was the easiest way to drain her energy. But as you said, take baby steps and stick to very short runs for now, in less than a year she'll be able to run much more! We ran her first 10k when she was 9 months old and she did great! Kallie is 2 years old now and now we run up to 35km on the mountains which we take around 4 hours. Remember that conditioning her is very important and always make the runs fun!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the Forums! I like the name Marcy my name is Marcia and it gets shortened to Marci.
It is great that you need the running partner in your pup. But don't do any heavy duty running with her until she is at least 18 months old and had time for her joints and bones to develop and grow. Dharma is my running partner too and our breeder advised us not to run with her on that level until she got older.


----------



## vstest (Jan 24, 2007)

She is very beautiful, welcome!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

alarcon said:


> ... Kallie(my vizsla) ...


That basket looks like it's more than something she just happen to pick up. Does she do something with it?

Bob

I'm no expert, but having her run 10k at 9 months seems a bit early. Have you had 2nd thoughts about it?


----------

